# refillable gas bottles or tank



## kentucky (May 1, 2005)

which is the best system to go for it is starting to get as confusing as buying a van 
help please


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Refills*

I totally agree kentucky. At the moment I am in dialogue (email) with Gaslow. We have ordered a new Bessie which we pick up first week September, woo hoo!!!!! getting close. It comes with one of the new fixed, piped in gas regulators and I want to know if their refillable cylinders are compatable. As I go thorough the "minefield" I'll let you know how I do. :? Anyone else any pearls of wisdom to guide kentucky and myself? Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Kentucky

I've looked into fitting either refillable bottles or a tank. Here are my findings..

For:Refillable Bottles 

Cheaper to buy compared to a tank. 
Can use Eurotunnel, you can't with an LPG tank.
Can be removed and used again if you buy a new van

For: LPG Tank.

Frees up a gas locker, a big plus if you need more space.
Comes with a dash mounted level gauge
Carry more gas, typically 50lt 

Whatever you choose it's a lot cheaper than buying Calor, typical price of LPG at the pump is 38p per lt.

Jim


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your input Jim, but could you elaborate on where both in the UK and Europe you fill up? Is there a dedicated place or can you fill at petrol service stations and supermakets? I have never seen this. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Jeffus 

You fill up at a petrol station from the LPG pump. (Not sure if supermarkets have them.) As far as I know they are plentiful in most EU countries but not so many in Spain.
You need an adaptor for each country (typical EU integration  )but that's not a problem. Buy from your gas bottle supplier for around a tenner each. 
I haven't invested in either yet as I intend buying an American RV this winter most of them are fitted with LPG tanks. 

Jim


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

*Gas tanks*










Theres a brief rundown and one supplier listed on my website here http://s3.invisionfree.com/SelfBuildMotorhome/index.php?showtopic=51

Here is my webpage (well yes I use a "forum" as a webpage) http://s3.invisionfree.com/SelfBuildMotorhome/index.php?act=idx

George


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Scotjims says



> For:Refillable Bottles
> 
> Cheaper to buy compared to a tank.
> Can use Eurotunnel, you can't with an LPG tank.
> Can be removed and used again if you buy a new van


another thing to check, these refillable bottles are wider and higher than standard uk calors so make sure they fit your gas locker. I have one which fitted nicely in my current van, i was going to fit it to to my new van but the locker is too small. doh!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I recall the Gaslow ones are an identical size to the Calor propane bottles.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave,

When you say the gaslow ones, do you mean they are the same size as the 6/7kg calors? my red one from autogas is quite a bit larger than these. If this is the case, wonder if anyone wants to swop?

pete.


----------



## kentucky (May 1, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks to all 
I think maybe i will wait a bit longer before buying looked underneath van not much room for a tank also i did not know that some refilable bottles are larger than the standard ones 
on gas flow web site it states their bottles are the same size as standard ones one is this true
regards 
Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pete,

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pdf/GASLOW 2004 email 8p leaflet..pdf

Extract from the above:
"Only the Gaslow Refillable cylinders have been designed in 6Kg and 11Kg sizes specifically to fit all Caravans and Motorhomes. They are the only ones to be European Approved and carrying a full 15 year warranty* on the complete system, including the non-rubber, stainless steel filler hoses**. For complete safety, the specially designed and European Pi approved Filler Valves automatically shut off the gas when the cylinder is 80% full - preventing the dangers associated with
overfilling."

The only thing against them I can see (for they are also keenly priced it seems) is that is doesn't say anything about a level gauge. Little problem if you have a pair, but a relative handicap if you need only one.

I don't think they have been available for long, so there won't be many potential swaps out there :-(

Dave


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Bottles*



peejay said:


> Dave,
> When you say the gaslow ones, do you mean they are the same size as the 6/7kg calors? my red one from autogas is quite a bit larger than these. If this is the case, wonder if anyone wants to swop? pete.


Pete/kentucky, Gaslow also make an 11kg refillable as well as a 6kg version. Maybe that was the one. Still no return email from Gaslow. I'll keep all informed when I know. I'm really keen on the refillables as it will solve a lot of problems in France/Spain, as you know you have to have "their" bottles to swop them, and you can't get the Spanish version without a Spanish address. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

IMO privately owned cylinders are a better bet, for quite a few reasons, but there are quite a few suppliers, one very well known organisation to m-homers, TB Turbos sell them.
What you need to do though is to get them tested at reasonable intervals as the two suppliers of cylinder LPG ( as there now is -despite names on cylinders) will do frequent tests on cylinder valves and replace if necessary

Road and Channel tunnel operators dont like the fixed tanks and this some may find limiting, the other advantage of course with cylinders you keep them when you swap the van without any major costs of removal.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave,

many thanks for the feedback, these gaslow containers seem to be the ideal solution for owners of british vans with small gas lockers, i shall certainly consider them when i finally take delivery of my new van, first though, i want to see if an underslung fixed tank is a possibility because this would free up valuable locker space where the gas bottles went. You also mentioned there is no contents gauge but i think you can add a gauge to the bottle as an option, but as you say, if you have 2 bottles this isn't so critical.


pete.


----------



## 92387 (May 1, 2005)

In reply to Dave... i have a gaslow system and they do provide various gauges to tell you the amount of gas that is left. They also do remote indicators/automatic & manual changeovers all displaying the amount of gas that is left.
Regards


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jack40,

There's level, and then there's level. Of the metal refillables, Gaslow is unique in not supplying a true level gauge. Rather they provide a pressure gauge, which is only of use to tell you it is on the verge of empty.

However, don't take my word for it. Gaslow's are:

"To keep the cost down and something less to go wrong we decided not to fit a level gauge in our cylinders - the majority of uses take a second cylinder and with our low level indicators and auto changeovers they can manage the gas without the problem of running out. What about the possibility of having a small Camping Gaz as a back up?"

In other words, Gaslow suggest that if I only want a single cylinder, I should have a non-refillable spare as their gauge is of limited utility ....

Don't get me wrong; I am not anti-Gaslow. Indeed their single refillable will be in my motorhome currently in build (because they are the only ones with the standard Calor size that fits my locker). I'll check how frequently I feel the need to refill "just in case". But I'd have rather had the proper level gauge in the first place!

Dave


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

There are now three streams running concurrently dealing with virtually the same topic!
BillD


----------

